# ECNL-RL Playoffs/Championships



## LetsGooooo (Jun 9, 2022)

Hi, Can anyone explain how this works for California or the Southwest? Do they not have a regional championship playoff and then final like the other regions? It’s very confusing trying to figure out what you could potentially do. Incoming 2010 team. Any help explaining this and any tournaments or showcases we would be illegible for would also be very helpful. Like right now it seems the southwest is left out. Thanks 









						EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW ABOUT ECNL REGIONAL LEAGUE CHAMPIONSHIPS
					

The biggest weekend of Regional League competition so far this season is finally here. Teams from across the country will be competing in the ECNL Girls Regional League Championships, aiming to earn their spot at the ECNL Girls Regional League Finals in Seattle later in June.   Check out all the...




					www.ecnlgirls.com


----------



## Sike (Jun 10, 2022)

LetsGooooo said:


> Hi, Can anyone explain how this works for California or the Southwest? Do they not have a regional championship playoff and then final like the other regions? It’s very confusing trying to figure out what you could potentially do. Incoming 2010 team. Any help explaining this and any tournaments or showcases we would be illegible for would also be very helpful. Like right now it seems the southwest is left out. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My understanding is the top team from Mojave is playing the top team from Sonoran this weekend, with the winner advancing to Seattle.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 10, 2022)

Sike said:


> My understanding is the top team from Mojave is playing the top team from Sonoran this weekend, with the winner advancing to Seattle.


For U13 and U14 top two from Mojave and top two from Sonoran advance to Seattle - https://public.totalglobalsports.com/public/event/2301/conference-standings/13


----------



## With Pace (Jun 10, 2022)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> For U13 and U14 top two from Mojave and top two from Sonoran advance to Seattle - https://public.totalglobalsports.com/public/event/2301/conference-standings/13


If I am reading the last page correctly (https://docs.google.com/document/d/1w1jBrn_4mtvDrTJj6hgmtQ0nCEp7t1NN/edit)...

I think it is winner of Mojave/Sonoran playoff goes to Seattle for u15-u19

For U13, it is 1st place in each Mojave and Sonoran, PLUS the best 2nd place finisher go to Seattle

For U14, it is the 1st place team from each Mojave and Sonoran who go to Seattle









						2021-22 ECNL Girls Regional League Post-Season Structure.docx
					

2021-22 ECNL Girls Regional League Post-Season Structure  League Structure  Florida  Chargers SC, FC Prime, Florida Elite Soccer Academy, Florida Krush, Florida Premier FC, Orlando City Youth  Soccer, Space Coast United, Tampa Bay United, Wellington SC   Automatic Regional League Champion...




					docs.google.com


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 10, 2022)

I think qualification has changed since rules last published.  Pretty sure our RL team has already booked travel and is going.


----------



## LetsGooooo (Jun 12, 2022)

How about tournaments and the showcases. How do those work? Are they mandatory or optional?


----------

